# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  موجودیت های یک فروشگاه

## vB.N3T

سلام دوستان اساتید و متخصصین عزیز

بنده در حال برسی سیستم یک فروشگاه و رسم نمودار ER هستم

من این موجودیت ها رو فعلا در سیستم پیدا کردم. میخوام از شما دوستان کمک بگیرم برای برسی بقیه موجودیت ها 

1. انبار  (یکی میگفت انبار نمیتونه موجودیت باشه شاید فروشگاه یک انبار داشته باشه )
2. کالا
3. جدول فروش
4. تامین کننده های اجناس فروشگاه

دوستان مورد1و 3 و 4 میتونن جز موجودیت باشن ؟؟
ایا فاکتور یه موجودیته یا میتونه فقط یه گزارش باشه ؟ یه منهدسی میگفت فاکتور جز موجودیت نیست و فقط یه گزارشه !
مشتری هم نمیتونه جز موجودیت باشه ؟؟ چون شاید بک بار خرید کنه و بره !!
ممنون میشم موجودیت های دیگه بهم بگید  :بوس:

----------


## dr.b4ne

هر چند که جوابگویی به سوالات درسی رو دوس ندارم اما یه کوچولو کمک میدم چون با این چیزایی که پست کردی مطمئنم خیلی کار داری هنوز ...
*اول اینکه یه شرط اساسی تو انتخاب یه کاندید موجودیت به عنوان موجودیت وجود داره و اون ساخته شدن تعدادی (معمولا بیش تز یک عدد) از اون موجودیته .
احتمال وجود فقط یک نمونه یک کاندید موجودیت رو از کاندیداتوری حذف نمیکنه بلکه یقین وجود یک دونه نمونه از اون کاندید احتمال حذف اون رو میآره ....
*
_در کل یه ایرادی تو تحلیل شما میبینم که خیلی خطرناکه اینکه اگه یک کاندید موجودیت امکان وجود فقط یک نمونه رو داشته باشه فکر میکنید که نباید موجودیت بگیریمش در صورتی که شما باید فکر کنی اگر امکان وجود چند تا نمونه ازش هست باید موجودیت بگیریمش ... (این ایراد رو هم تو تحلیل انبار شما دیدم هم تو تحلیل مشتری)_
. اول بزار نظرمو رو راجع به مورد هایی که گفتی بگم :
1-بستگی داره مثلا اگه شما مطئمنا حداکثر یه دونه انبار دارید به نظر من نباید اون رو موجودیت بگیرید. بنا بر شرط اساسی که در بالا گفتم(دلیلی که شما آوردید رو درست نمیدونم اصلا درست نمیدونم)
2-بله از نظر من یکی از موجودیت های کلیدی یک فروشگاه کالا است
3-جدول فروش خیلی از منظورتون مطمئن نیستم پس اظهار نطر نمیکنم (اگه توضیح بدید شاید متوجه شم)
4-بله از نظر من میتونه موجودیت باشه

اما موجودیت بسیار بزرگ و تابلو و واقعا پیش پا افتاده ای که انتظار داشتم بنویسید ننوشتی : فروش (فروش باید یک موجودیت باشه مثلا فروش آدامس خرسی با یه بچه یه نمونه از اون موجودیته یا فروش یک تن گوشت به شرکت سوسیس و کالباس نمونه ای از اون موجودیته) .

مشتری هم به نظر من نباید موجودیت باشه چون در این صورت در هر فروش باید اسم مشتری و مشخصاتش عنوان شه که در عمل یه همچین چیزی امکان نداره مثلا فکر کن طرف میاد خرید کنه شما مشخصاتشو میپرسی ! خودت جای یارو باشی چی فکر میکنی ؟ (در کل به روال های منطقی محیط فکر کن ببین در عمل چطوره تو هم همون رو مدل کن در عمل مگه مشخصات مشتری ثبت میشه ؟ شاید برای بعضی مشترک ها آره اما نه برای همه مشتری ها ... به این مدل فکر کردن بیشتر فکر کن !!!!)
با توجه به اینکه شما در زمان نوشتن پستتون هنوز پست من رو نخونده بودید و فرض رو بر این میزاریم که من دلیل بالا رو هنوان نکردم هنوز ...در مورد تحلیل شما در مورد مشتری باید عنوان کنم که اومدیمو یه مشتری چند بار خرید کرد اونقت سیستم نباید جوابگو باشه ...؟!

اینها نظرات من بود و هیچ تعصبی روی اون ندارم . و اصلا هم حوصله و وقت اثبات حرف هام رو ندارم ... اگه میخاید بگید اشتباه میکنم من پیش پیش اشتباهم رو میپذیرم !

خودت فکر کن بیشتر از این جایز نیست حرف بزنم ...

----------


## fatemeh21#

انبار نمیتونه موجودیت باشه
فاکتورخرید
ریزفاکتور میتونه جوجودیت باشه

----------


## fatemeh21#

منم دنبال موجودیت فروشگاه لوازم خانگی میگردم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه"؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :چشمک:

----------

